# update on kitten dumped at Xmass



## leggs (28 January 2015)

this is the old topic; https://forums-secure.horseandhound...the-christmas-spirit-let-s-dump-a-sick-kitten

She's now (for the first time) exploring my livingroom with my other cats keeping a close eye and they're even playing together  !  after many sleepless nights and me insisting there is still something wrong (and many euro's later) i can say she's doing much much better.  She went from only lying down nearly unable to lift her head and letting pooh and piss  just run to (just 2 days ago- deciding to climb out of the pithole she was in).  I dewormed her exactly a week ago, no choice as it was risky but going on like this was no option either. Tbh, if my car had not broken down at xmass, i might have had her pts, and the weeks following I seriously considdered it too. And another strong cure of antibiotics may have helped too, she's still on them now.

What came out of her after the worming is something i've never seen before and i have been rescueing cats/kitens for the last 25 years, had hundreds in my home. Never seen anything like it. It made her very sick, but I had no choice, rock and a hard place, but she pulled through!!!!

If this keeps up I will have her vacinated next week (too sick to do so earlier) 

but now, what to do....try to find her a loving home (would have to be not 5* but 10*) or let her stay. And before you guys yell let her stay....i already have 8 rescue cases. I'm becoming the genuine catlady that everyone talks about


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 January 2015)

great to hear she has pulled through.  sounds like you will have another to add to your collection!!!!!  lovely that you care so much..


----------



## LittleBlackMule (28 January 2015)

There is something vitally important missing from the post...




(pictures)..


----------



## Shady (28 January 2015)

keep her Leggs!  i had 11 once, loved it, what's one more eh?!! have you had her tested for fiv? might be worth it before you vacinate.
whatever you decide ,you have done a lovely thing.


----------



## leggs (28 January 2015)

Shady said:



			keep her Leggs!  i had 11 once, loved it, what's one more eh?!! have you had her tested for fiv? might be worth it before you vacinate.
whatever you decide ,you have done a lovely thing.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if she has FIV, she's gonna stay anyway (I take in feral FIV cats) but kittens with FIV are rare. You can't test until they're 9 months at least because any antibodies a FIV mother shows up in the test results giving a false positive. Unless you do a western blott test which is very expensive here. Unlike human babies cat's do not usually get infected by their mothers, but solely by fights (uncastrated cats) or paring with an infected tom-cat (they bite the neck)

FelV could be the case but also very unlikely, she would have been dead by now in my experience.but I will do the snaptest for both FelV & FIV not so much for the FIV (of which I'm far less afraid) Her weight is fine now, actually...more than fine she went from egyptian street kitten skin over bones to fat kitten   she gained a lot and now weights 1.8kgs (as opposed to 0.5kg a month ago.

@littleblackmule; noted ! I will post some pics probably friday


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 January 2015)

Looking forwards to the photos.  I'm so glad that she's improving.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 January 2015)

What a little fighter, you have to keep her now!  Will await patiently for piccies.


----------



## Shady (29 January 2015)

leggs said:



			Well, if she has FIV, she's gonna stay anyway (I take in feral FIV cats) but kittens with FIV are rare. You can't test until they're 9 months at least because any antibodies a FIV mother shows up in the test results giving a false positive. Unless you do a western blott test which is very expensive here. Unlike human babies cat's do not usually get infected by their mothers, but solely by fights (uncastrated cats) or paring with an infected tom-cat (they bite the neck)

FelV could be the case but also very unlikely, she would have been dead by now in my experience.but I will do the snaptest for both FelV & FIV not so much for the FIV (of which I'm far less afraid) Her weight is fine now, actually...more than fine she went from egyptian street kitten skin over bones to fat kitten   she gained a lot and now weights 1.8kgs (as opposed to 0.5kg a month ago.

@littleblackmule; noted ! I will post some pics probably friday
		
Click to expand...

ref. fiv.. yes of course! silly me, she is just a baby, i forgot as i had just been talking to a friend whose litter of 7 half orientals have all but 1 died before or just after 6 months , all the girls, i suspect something came thru on the dads side and the one boy left was a bit bigger and stronger, or could be heart, don't know but it's very sad, i do wish you luck with your little  ' survivor' ! photo please?!!!


----------

